# Silver Lake



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So this weekend, I was planning on taking my scouts on a hike up to Silver Lake up American Fork Canyon. Has anyone on here ever done that hike? I've never done it and heard it was a good one, but I'm a little nervous having never done it before. Is it going to be too hard for my scouts? Also, should I bother bringing a fishing pole up to that lake?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, since nobody replied or said anything I guess I'd report back. It was a beautiful day for a hike and there were waterfalls everywhere with all the snow still left up there. If you've never been up to this lake, I highly suggest you do so. It's a bit of a climb, but well worth the effort. I forgot the camera, or else I'd have pictures to post as well, but now my scouts want to go back and camp there. So I'm sure I"ll be back up there sometime soon.


----------

